# Any idea who converts the twin?



## victoria1 (May 11, 2009)

Does anyone have any ideas who i can get in touch with to have my adria twin converted from a fixed bed (no longer need storage) to two day seats at the back. It is 2008, may.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

I think they are made in the former Yugoslavia. You can find out from here:
http://www.adria-mobil.com/default.cfm?j=En&t=Gb&d=Gb&kat=07010101


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

Hi victoria1

I had a colleague once who sent their Rapido back to the supplying dealer for major revision to a fixed bed
The dealer transported it back to Rapido in France for the work to be done
However it was all charged to the customer, and I can imagine it was a pretty centime or two

I wouldn't advocate doing this in your case, but maybe the supplying dealer can carry out the work, or recommend a suitable contractor

Look in the back pages of the motorhome and caravan magazines, or the Caravanning and Camping Club magazine for the smaller convertors

Bear in mind that any such alteration may affect it's future value on the 2nd hand market, and would therefore need to be exceedingly professional

Hope you find someone up to the job.

Otto


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Ask Pete

D


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

The Swift accent and the Wildax Aurora Leisure offer the layout that you are seeking. I don't think that Adria would convert your Twin although some of the small British converters such as NuVenture might.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Adria themselves have introduced the Twin SL for 2010 which has two lengthways twin beds which can be linked as a double just like the SL version of the Adria Compact. I haven't seen a Twin SL but I assume it has copious storage under the beds accessible from the rear doors. Whilst it's quite possible to sit on the beds it's not really the same as a proper lounge.

As someone else has posted the Autocruise Accent has the layout your looking for although Swift have chosen not to offer that layout in their Mondial range. I don't know Wildax's work, but I think Vantage, IH and Timberland may all offer something like you're after.

HTH

SDA


----------

